# Roamio OTA + WD30EURX - just slap it in, or do I need to do something else?



## spamymaps (Jan 7, 2016)

I see some sites say up to 2TB is "plug and play" for Roamio, but other places say the 3TB also works but might cause extra unnecessary writes. What is the best practice to put this drive in my soon to be here OTA Roamio?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Yes, you can just swap out up to 3 TB without having to hook up to a PC. You have to hook to a PC for 4-6TB.
If you do not have the drive yet, I recommend WD Red drives instead of the green EURX, (some issues with the 2 TB EURX, devices undetectable.) 

Myself, I have a 4 TB WD40EFRX drive in the Roamio Basic model, (same as OTA except with card slot.) and it uses less power that is provided by the measly power supply and super quiet.


----------



## spamymaps (Jan 7, 2016)

I'll probably swap the order to the wd30EFRX.


----------

